# Sassy Yearling Lily



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's a little update on the 9 month old. 


















Cutting pony?









Socializing.


















Hunter pony.




















Happy yearling getting ready to shed her "winter woolies" (Texas style, lol).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is adorable! so very red!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I have to say that I'm not much for Paints or QHs, but Miss Lily is, in my opinion, absolutely exquisite! 

And I love her white. So elegant and 'tasteful'. What a lovely lady you have there!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love the chrome!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's such a cutie!  What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## brindle (Feb 7, 2013)

so cute!!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Lily is getting so big! I love her!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I have got to say, me personally? I think chestnuts and sorrels (especially the really red ones) with chrome have got to be the prettiest color of horse out there. And your is is no exception! Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Awwww her whiskers in the 4th pic! lol. She's got a really cute face


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks y'all  I love her coat too, especially with her lacy/roany white under her belly. She's shedding like crazy lately.

I got bored during tie-time and braided everything I could. Don't worry, I took out the tail braid before I put her back outside. Needless to say, she was not very amused. But I enjoyed poking fun at her, hehe.



















And Sky, I use a Canon Xsi.


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

She looks so happy, especially from the left where she gets a smile


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's looking FINE!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

She's a really head turner, absolutely gorgeous! Your so lucky!!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

She is so pretty!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

The little mama was struttin' her stuff today, haha.













































Dressage diva? lol









10 months old, 14 hands, still going strong.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

14 hands?! Henny's only 12.2 hh at the same age!! Lily's supposed to get really tall though, huh? Henny's parents are 14.3 and 15 and he strings out to 15, so I'm hoping he stops somewhere in the 14 hand range hehe. She's so sassy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OVO, she's stunning! Such a bright, rich red *drools*.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Kayella said:


> 14 hands?! Henny's only 12.2 hh at the same age!! Lily's supposed to get really tall though, huh? Henny's parents are 14.3 and 15 and he strings out to 15, so I'm hoping he stops somewhere in the 14 hand range hehe. She's so sassy.


Eheheh, her daddy is 16.2 and mommy is 15.... but I'm afraid I may have made a mistake because I didn't realize the string test isn't accurate until after they are a year old..... I stringed her to 16hh when she was like, 8 months, soo I really hope we're not in for anything bigger.... eh heh, heh..

Henny sounds right on track though!



> OVO, she's stunning! Such a bright, rich red *drools*.


Thanks! I love your new little one as well, really enjoy seeing her progressing so quickly! 

We three need to start a yearling club, haha.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I may just start a thread for the 2012 yearlings.  The Texas ones will be the cutest of course! LOL


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

You'll love our 2014 baby.  We're breeding Lily's mommy to a really awesome WP horse. Keeping it a secret until confirmed in foal.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Ohhhh sounds like the baby will be adorable! 

Annnnd I started a thread. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/yearlings-2012-a-155519/


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

We crossed another milestone today.










Before.










During.










After.










She looks so much more mature!!


----------

